# Cayo Costa Trip: Dec 16-20



## rbailey1971 (Aug 29, 2015)

Heading to Cayo Costa Dec 16-20. Camping and fishing. The plan is to surf fish and we are bringing kayak to locate and fish grass flats. I would appreciate any suggestions and advice. Any pompano in the surf? Bringing artificial buy plan to catch live bait.


----------



## rbailey1971 (Aug 29, 2015)

rbailey1971 said:


> Heading to Cayo Costa Dec 16-20. Camping and fishing. The plan is to surf fish and we are bringing kayak to locate and fish grass flats. I would appreciate any suggestions and advice. Any pompano in the surf? Bringing artificial buy plan to catch live bait.


 Its ashame this forum is DEAD!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2019)

rbailey1971 said:


> Its ashame this forum is DEAD!!!


I'll agree with you there. Wish I could be of more help but I haven't fished that area, only the Keys for the most part. It always seemed to me that live shrimp produced very very well. Also, not sure if you'll find a lot of Cudas hanging around the flats there but I've found that they absolutely cannot pass up a live pin fish. I'd hook them in the back, put them on a float, and just toss them right into the action. Usually took about 10 seconds.... Quite often it seemed like it took them a few attempts to get the hook in their mouth. Sometimes they swipe and cut the fish in half and then come back for the other half. They like surgical tube lures as well. Just burn them across the surface. They look like a fleeing needlefish. 

If you can find any channels or cuts around the shallow water maybe try them as the tide recedes. Drum may move into them to pick up any bait as it is washed by and the flats become too shallow. Another place to try are sea walls in and around canals. I have caught or seen people catch some nice Snook and Jacks from them. Those are just a few places I'd try If I were looking into a place for the first time. Hope this helps a little. Good luck!


----------



## rbailey1971 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you. Good info! I do have some good experiences wade fishing near Bookelia. I will update the board hopefully with some great pics!


----------



## rbailey1971 (Aug 29, 2015)

Trip report: 3 days fishing surf and inshore lagoon. Our strategy was to locate and match the bait. The birds made it easy. 70+ fish and 11 species (red fish, black drum, sheepshead, snooker, black grouper, jack creval, bull shark, spanish mackerel, catfish, whiting, lady fish). The highlight was the 9' Bull Shark. We used 4" Salt Strong slam shady, spoons, and dead shrimp. I can't say enough about this fishery. The weather was windy (20+ mph) and cold front came through. We spent all our time in and around a cut that fed from lagoon to the gulf - about 1.5 miles south from camp sites. Side story: we were wading the lagoon nearest campsites, a 5' gator was tracking us. We relocated to put some distance between us and the gator. Waded into a narrow inlet lined with mangroves, caught a nice snook and a redfish, looked up and the same gator had followed us and blocked our exit. As I was trying to hug one side of the back and make my way out past the gator, I noticed a much bigger gator, underwater, 8' from me. Only his hind legs and tail showing, his body and head tucked in the mangroves. Nearly had an accident in my waders. I backed up and plowed a hole through the mangroves. And...captured all of it on my new go pro!


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds like you had a great trip. Lots of fish and adventures. Sorry I didn't get here to give you any pointers, This Florida board is pretty dead mostly, so I have not visited in a while. but it seems you did the right stuff there. I haven't been there in about 6 years, but it is a favorite place of mine for camping and fishing combined. Good luck on your next trip.


----------

